# ROM DEVELOPING?



## ghostnexus (Sep 25, 2011)

I was looking at starting to make custom roms for the droid 3 and I can't find how to start. I do have programming experience just not with android, any help would be great. Thank you in advance!


----------



## davros (Jun 11, 2011)

Google's source code pages are a good place to start


----------

